# Taiwan. Kaohsiung city 台灣．高雄市



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

飛閱高雄.. by 齊柏林

Flying reading Kaohsiung









.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Taiwan. Kaohsiung city 台灣．高雄市 
























































































http://www.taiwan-city.com/forum.php
.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄義大世界-縮時攝影(夜拍) by originfflyou









.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄街景 by a1818da 










.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by 陳柏州












.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by pp123 

































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄大立精品

































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung city 高雄市

































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung city 高雄市























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung city 高雄市

































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung city 高雄市






















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung city 高雄市

































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung city 高雄市






















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung city 高雄市

































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung city 高雄市























































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung city 高雄市












































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung city 高雄市






















































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung city 高雄市



































































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung city 高雄市























































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung city 高雄市























































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung city 高雄市























































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄亞洲新灣區
Kaohsiung Asia New Bay Area 











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung city 高雄市 

佛陀紀念館











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung city 高雄市






















































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung city 高雄市






















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Kaohsiung city 高雄市


























































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

【我愛高雄】邵庭和高雄的第一次戀愛 HD完整版 










【我愛高雄】邵庭和高雄的第一次戀愛(邵庭來到國際宜居城市、亞洲五大單車城市高雄旅遊，對於連續三年榮獲國家卓越建設獎的中都濕地公園、榮獲2012年國際宜居城市銀獎*的大東文化藝術中心、高捷中央公園站、吳寶春麵包店、八八風災重建那瑪夏區民權國小綠建築、燕巢棗子、興達港情人碼頭、自行車道等留下深刻印象，從旗津遠眺高雄港夜景更增添我愛高雄的感動)。


.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by mrdark99






















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by htc





















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by mrdark99 















































































































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by mrdark99 













































































.


----------



## Gatech12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Lovely city indeed!


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by :falconkimo























by ongson









.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄市街景


































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by a1818da 











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by 洪聖宏























































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by pp123 























































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

佛陀紀念館





























































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

南高雄










.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

新光碼頭 by jeongchern











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by facebook周璨






















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by pp123

































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄海 by Ich Liebe Nic 











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by Kuan






















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Yellow duckling in Kaohsiung

by GiminX











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by htc






















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.

by Clonedbird 克隆鳥 & Iris 艾莉絲











by Kevin Huang









.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

北高雄街景













.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

北高雄街景






















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

北高雄街景



































































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

北高雄


































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by wp 























































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by wp


































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by wp
























































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by泰











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by STOPFISH0827


































































.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Kaohsiung :cheers:


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by wp



































































































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by wp






















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by wp

















































































































































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by wp























































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by htc


































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by wp



































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by htc






















.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by mrdark99












































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by wp























































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by wp







































































































































































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by htc

































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by htc


































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by Dylan Hung











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by a1818da 













.


----------



## chilcano (Jun 25, 2014)

development city???


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by htc

































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by 航拍騎士-石田浩二












.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by a1818da

























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by mrdark99 


































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by Landy Kuso












.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by po1403

































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by htc




































































































































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

.












by Ab..
































by 黃小雪









.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by wuhorngbor2000













.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by kentyme











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by twtender











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by shinyow pan























by Shinyow









.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by wei W 瑋瑋











.


----------



## Vaklston (Aug 31, 2010)

Wpop89 said:


> by shinyow pan


Which place is this?


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

Vaklston said:


> Which place is this?


Kaohsiung kamui Dojo


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

仰 by Ztanley Huang, on Flickr


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by mrdark99 

































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

北高雄 高美館區鳥瞰













.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

亞洲新灣區

































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by JIAN














.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

佛陀紀念館夜觀













.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by 航拍騎士












.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄輕軌... PS:圖片轉自網路
















































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by REZ375













.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by ag2922 


























































































































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by a1818da 
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高捷少女(高捷娘) .....PS:圖片轉自網路














































































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by htc 


























































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by htc
























































































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄 左營萬年季 

圖片來源:網路




































.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, very nice photos from Kaohsiung :cheers:


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄孔廟

圖片來源:網路











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄 佛陀紀念館...by david linson














.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

中鋼集團總部大樓夜景
Night Vision Steel Corporation Headquarters










.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by 昇典 葉












.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by atmospheric 
























.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄農16街景 by wst



............................












............................










.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄農16夜景 by wst














.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄漢神巨蛋&周邊...by wst















...............................















































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

by 柏安 蘇







































.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

黃金海珍珠 PS:圖轉網路














.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄愛河之心...PS:圖轉網路














.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Most of these photos are not working, Wpop89


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄義大世界...by 伊森














.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄義大世界...by 毛森 郭 














義大世界夜景
by aLiNG's LifeStyle











.


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄 蓮池潭 五里亭
by chang-nan Liu













.


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Most of these photos are not working!!!!, Wpop89


----------



## Wpop89 (Jan 9, 2008)

高雄 旗津彩虹教堂


by Lizeng1991













by Allen Lin












.


----------

